# Heads up, National Museum of the USAF virtual tour



## Gixxerman (Nov 21, 2010)

I cam across this today, it's a new thing so I don't imagine it's been mentioned so far.

The National Museum of the USAF is now doing a 'Virtual Tour' on it's website here - National Museum of the U.S. Air Force - Virtual Tour

Enjoy guys.
It will keep some of us busy for quite some time (lots and lots of WW2 stuff and my own all time fav the XB70 which alone is worth considerable time I reckon). 

I should just add; don't worry about the tour currently being confined to viewing around 11 'hot spots' this will soon be expanded to over 90 each comprising 307 photos, with links to fact sheets and other information.


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 22, 2010)

nice find! thanks...


----------



## TheMustangRider (Nov 26, 2010)

Great link Gixxerman, thank you for posting it.


----------



## P40NUT (Nov 27, 2010)

Very interesting. Look forward to the expanded hotspots.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 27, 2010)

Thank you for the link sir!!!!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2010)

Cool link Gixxerman. 
I hope they put some more hotspots in the presidential aircraft section.


Wheels


----------



## TheMustangRider (Nov 27, 2010)

I can't wait to see the World War II and Korean War section


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 27, 2010)

TheMustangRider said:


> I can't wait to see the World War II and Korean War section


Yep, they should be pretty interesting. I think that the Memphis Belle is being restored there ?


Wheels


----------



## Gixxerman (Nov 29, 2010)

You can see from what's up so far that it'll be a great site when it's all done, right now they're just being such a tease! 

One to bookmark revisit (a lot) I think.


----------

